# NASM pure ExE erstellen - Problem



## jkallup (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo Win32 Assemblers,

habe ein Problem mit der Erstellung einer ExE mit NASM.EXE.
der unten stehende Code wird prima compiliert:

nasm -f bin test.asm -o test.exe

aber wenn es gestartet wird, crasht es.
kann da einer mal ein Tipp geben warum das so ist?

Danke



```
BITS 16

IMAGEBASE equ 0x400000

;
; MZ header
;
; The only two fields that matter are e_magic and e_lfanew

mzhdr:
    dw "MZ"                       ; e_magic
    dw 0                          ; e_cblp UNUSED
    dw 0                          ; e_cp UNUSED
    dw 0                          ; e_crlc UNUSED
    dw 0                          ; e_cparhdr UNUSED
    dw 0                          ; e_minalloc UNUSED
    dw 0                          ; e_maxalloc UNUSED
    dw 0                          ; e_ss UNUSED
    dw 0                          ; e_sp UNUSED
    dw 0                          ; e_csum UNUSED
    dw dos_start                  ; e_ip
    dw 0                          ; e_cs UNUSED
    dw 0                          ; e_lsarlc UNUSED
    dw 0                          ; e_ovno UNUSED
    times 4 dw 0                  ; e_res UNUSED
    dw 0                          ; e_oemid UNUSED
    dw 0                          ; e_oeminfo UNUSED
    times 10 dw 0                 ; e_res2 UNUSED
    dd pesig                      ; e_lfanew

dos_start:
                mov ax, cs
                mov ds, ax
         
                mov dx, _text
                mov ah, 9
                int 0x21
         
                mov ax,0x4c00
                int 0x21

	mov eax, 0
	ret
         
        
        _text:  db      'Nice to meet somebody who is still using DOS,',13,10
                db      'but his program requires Win32.',13,10,'$'
dos_end:

;
; PE signature
;

bits 32

pesig:
    dd "PE"

;
; PE header
;

pehdr:
    dw 0x014C                     ; Machine (Intel 386)
    dw 1                          ; NumberOfSections
    dd 0x4545BE5D                 ; TimeDateStamp UNUSED
    dd 0                          ; PointerToSymbolTable UNUSED
    dd 0                          ; NumberOfSymbols UNUSED
    dw opthdrsize                 ; SizeOfOptionalHeader
    dw 0x10f                      ; Characteristics (no relocations, executable, 32 bit)

;
; PE optional header
;

filealign equ 1
sectalign equ 1

%define round(n, r) (((n+(r-1))/r)*r)

opthdr:
    dw 0x10B                      ; Magic (PE32)
    db 8                          ; MajorLinkerVersion UNUSED
    db 0                          ; MinorLinkerVersion UNUSED
    dd round(codesize, filealign) ; SizeOfCode UNUSED
    dd 0                          ; SizeOfInitializedData UNUSED
    dd 0                          ; SizeOfUninitializedData UNUSED
    dd _start                     ; AddressOfEntryPoint
    dd code                       ; BaseOfCode UNUSED
    dd round(filesize, sectalign) ; BaseOfData UNUSED
    dd 0x400000                   ; ImageBase
    dd sectalign                  ; SectionAlignment
    dd filealign                  ; FileAlignment
    dw 4                          ; MajorOperatingSystemVersion UNUSED
    dw 0                          ; MinorOperatingSystemVersion UNUSED
    dw 0                          ; MajorImageVersion UNUSED
    dw 0                          ; MinorImageVersion UNUSED
    dw 4                          ; MajorSubsystemVersion
    dw 0                          ; MinorSubsystemVersion UNUSED
    dd 0                          ; Win32VersionValue UNUSED
    dd round(filesize, sectalign) ; SizeOfImage
    dd round(hdrsize, filealign)  ; SizeOfHeaders
    dd 0                          ; CheckSum UNUSED
    dw 3                          ; Subsystem (Win32 GUI)		; gui = 2
    dw 0x400                      ; DllCharacteristics UNUSED
    dd 0x100000                   ; SizeOfStackReserve UNUSED
    dd 0x1000                     ; SizeOfStackCommit
    dd 0x100000                   ; SizeOfHeapReserve
    dd 0x1000                     ; SizeOfHeapCommit UNUSED
    dd 0                          ; LoaderFlags UNUSED
    dd 16                         ; NumberOfRvaAndSizes UNUSED

; virtual address size

@b equ $
	dd 0, 0 		; Export
	dd imp_start, imp_size  ; Import
	dd 0, 0
	dd 0, 0
	dd 0, 0
	dd 0, 0
	dd 0, 0
	dd 0, 0
	dd 0, 0
	dd 0, 0
	dd 0, 0
	dd 0, 0
	dd iat_start, iat_size	; Import Adress Table
	dd 0, 0
	dd 0, 0
	dd 0, 0

opthdrsize equ $ - opthdr

;
; PE code section
;

    db ".text", 0, 0, 0           ; Name
    dd codesize                   ; VirtualSize
    dd round(hdrsize, sectalign)  ; VirtualAddress
    dd round(codesize, filealign) ; SizeOfRawData
    dd code                       ; PointerToRawData
    dd 0                          ; PointerToRelocations UNUSED
    dd 0                          ; PointerToLinenumbers UNUSED
    dw 0                          ; NumberOfRelocations UNUSED
    dw 0                          ; NumberOfLinenumbers UNUSED
    dd 0x60000020                 ; Characteristics (code, execute, read) UNUSED

hdrsize equ $ - $$

;
; PE code section data
;

align filealign, db 0

code:
bits 32

; Entry point

global _start
_start:

;	push byte 0
;	call [__imp__ExitProcess]	; crash


	mov eax,0
	ret

data:

msg_hello: db "Hello World",0

iat_start equ $ - IMAGEBASE

USER32_thunk:
__imp__MessageBoxA:
	dd	USER32_MessageBoxA
	dd	0

KERNEL32_thunk:
__imp__ExitProcess:
	dd	KERNEL32_ExitProcess
	dd	0

iat_size  equ $ - IMAGEBASE - iat_start

; Import Directory

imp_start equ $ - IMAGEBASE
imp:

	dd	USER32_import	- IMAGEBASE
	dd	0
	dd	0
	dd	USER32_name	- IMAGEBASE
	dd	USER32_thunk	- IMAGEBASE

	dd	KERNEL32_import - IMAGEBASE
	dd	0
	dd	0
	dd	KERNEL32_name	- IMAGEBASE
	dd	KERNEL32_thunk	- IMAGEBASE

	dd	0
        dd	0
        dd	0
        dd	0
        dd	0

imp_size equ $ - imp

USER32_name:
	db "user32.dll", 0
	db 0

USER32_import:
	dd USER32_MessageBoxA - IMAGEBASE
	dd 0
	db 0

USER32_MessageBoxA:
	dw 0
	db "MessageBoxA", 0
	db 0



KERNEL32_name:
	db "kernel32.dll", 0
	db 0

KERNEL32_import:
	dd KERNEL32_ExitProcess
	dd 0
	db 0

KERNEL32_ExitProcess:
	dw 0
	db 'ExitProcess', 0
	db 0

codesize equ $ - code
filesize equ $ - $$
```


----------



## Tdotu (31. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube das hat mit dem Linken zu tun... Ich habe mal vor längerer Zeit ein Tutoral dazu geschrieben. Wenn du Interesse hast, hier ist es.
LG
Tdotu


----------



## üäpöol (18. August 2012)

Hast du das Problem gelöst? Es würde mich auch interessieren.
Du assemblierst ja binär, das heißt du müsstest ja auch alles im "Windows Style (Maschinsprache)" schreiben. Ich kann nicht einschätzen, ob du das gemacht hast, aber das

```
dw "MZ"
```
deutet darauf hin. Was bedeutet denn crashen? Wird angezeigt, dass es keine zulässige Anwendung ist?


----------



## Ultrasick (22. August 2012)

Hast du die kompilierte Datei mal durch einen Debugger laufen lassen? Mit OllyDbg bekommt man auch ein paar Fehler angezeigt, die entstehen, wenn mit der ausführbaren Datei etwas nicht in Ordnung ist.

Ansonsten hilft vielleicht noch diese Dokumentation über exe-Dateien:
http://ontheserver.de/Downloads/Dok...eiformate/ausf%fchrbare%20Dateien/deutsch.htm

In der Dokumentation ist ziehmlich am Ende eine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anweisung, wie man eine exe-Datei mit einem Hex-Editor schreibt, die "Hallo Welt!" ausgibt. Vielleicht kannst du das in NASM übernehmen und dann Stück-für-Stück abändern, bis alles so läuft, wie du es willst.


----------



## jkallup (30. August 2012)

Hallo Ihrs,
anbei der Quellcode für Yasm.exe eine erweiterung von nasm.exe
viel Spass

const.inc:

```
%define PREFIX_OPERANDSIZE db 66h

IMAGE_RESOURCE_DATA_IS_DIRECTORY equ 80000000h
PAGE_READWRITE equ 4
ExceptionContinueExecution equ 0

DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH equ 1
DLL_PROCESS_DETACH equ 0

IMAGE_SCN_MEM_EXECUTE            equ 020000000h
IMAGE_SCN_MEM_READ               equ 040000000h
IMAGE_SCN_MEM_WRITE              equ 080000000h

MEM_COMMIT equ 1000h

BREAKPOINT equ 080000003h
SINGLE_STEP equ 80000004h
ACCESS_VIOLATION equ 0c0000005h
INVALID_HANDLE equ 0C0000008h
INVALID_LOCK_SEQUENCE equ 0C000001eh
INTEGER_DIVIDE_BY_ZERO equ 0C0000094h
INTEGER_OVERFLOW equ 0C0000095h
PRIVILEGED_INSTRUCTION equ 0C0000096h

struc exceptionHandler
    .pException resd 1          ; EXCEPTION_RECORD
    .pRegistrationRecord resd 1 ; EXCEPTION_REGISTRATION_RECORD
    .pContext resd 1            ; CONTEXT
endstruc

SIZE_OF_80387_REGISTERS equ 80
MAXIMUM_SUPPORTED_EXTENSION equ 512

struc CONTEXT
.ContextFlags  resd 1
;CONTEXT_DEBUG_REGISTERS
.iDr0          resd 1
.iDr1          resd 1
.iDr2          resd 1
.iDr3          resd 1
.iDr6          resd 1
.iDr7          resd 1
;CONTEXT_FLOATING_POINT
.ControlWord   resd 1
.StatusWord    resd 1
.TagWord       resd 1
.ErrorOffset   resd 1
.ErrorSelector resd 1
.DataOffset    resd 1
.DataSelector  resd 1
.RegisterArea  resb SIZE_OF_80387_REGISTERS
.Cr0NpxState   resd 1
;CONTEXT_SEGMENTS
.regGs   resd 1
.regFs   resd 1
.regEs   resd 1
.regDs   resd 1
;CONTEXT_INTEGER
.regEdi  resd 1
.regEsi  resd 1
.regEbx  resd 1
.regEdx  resd 1
.regEcx  resd 1
.regEax  resd 1
;CONTEXT_CONTROL
.regEbp  resd 1
.regEip  resd 1
.regCs   resd 1
.regFlag resd 1
.regEsp  resd 1
.regSs   resd 1
;CONTEXT_EXTENDED_REGISTERS
.ExtendedRegisters resb MAXIMUM_SUPPORTED_EXTENSION
endstruc

IMAGE_SIZEOF_SHORT_NAME equ 8

struc IMAGE_DOS_HEADER
  .e_magic      resw 1
  .e_cblp       resw 1
  .e_cp         resw 1
  .e_crlc       resw 1
  .e_cparhdr    resw 1
  .e_minalloc   resw 1
  .e_maxalloc   resw 1
  .e_ss         resw 1
  .e_sp         resw 1
  .e_csum       resw 1
  .e_ip         resw 1
  .e_cs         resw 1
  .e_lfarlc     resw 1
  .e_ovno       resw 1
  .e_res        resw 4
  .e_oemid      resw 1
  .e_oeminfo    resw 1
  .e_res2       resw 10
  .e_lfanew     resd 1
endstruc

struc IMAGE_NT_HEADERS
  .Signature         resd 1
;  .FileHeader        resb IMAGE_FILE_HEADER_size
;  .OptionalHeader    resb IMAGE_OPTIONAL_HEADER32_size
endstruc

struc IMAGE_FILE_HEADER
  .Machine              resw 1
  .NumberOfSections     resw 1
  .TimeDateStamp        resd 1
  .PointerToSymbolTable resd 1
  .NumberOfSymbols      resd 1
  .SizeOfOptionalHeader resw 1
  .Characteristics      resw 1
endstruc

IMAGE_FILE_MACHINE_I386         equ 014ch
IMAGE_FILE_DLL equ 02000h
IMAGE_NT_OPTIONAL_HDR32_MAGIC equ 010bh

struc IMAGE_OPTIONAL_HEADER32
  .Magic                        resw 1
  .MajorLinkerVersion           resb 1
  .MinorLinkerVersion           resb 1
  .SizeOfCode                   resd 1
  .SizeOfInitializedData        resd 1
  .SizeOfUninitializedData      resd 1
  .AddressOfEntryPoint          resd 1
  .BaseOfCode                   resd 1
  .BaseOfData                   resd 1
  .ImageBase                    resd 1
  .SectionAlignment             resd 1
  .FileAlignment                resd 1
  .MajorOperatingSystemVersion  resw 1
  .MinorOperatingSystemVersion  resw 1
  .MajorImageVersion            resw 1
  .MinorImageVersion            resw 1
  .MajorSubsystemVersion        resw 1
  .MinorSubsystemVersion        resw 1
  .Win32VersionValue            resd 1
  .SizeOfImage                  resd 1
  .SizeOfHeaders                resd 1
  .CheckSum                     resd 1
  .Subsystem                    resw 1
  .DllCharacteristics           resw 1
  .SizeOfStackReserve           resd 1
  .SizeOfStackCommit            resd 1
  .SizeOfHeapReserve            resd 1
  .SizeOfHeapCommit             resd 1
  .LoaderFlags                  resd 1
  .NumberOfRvaAndSizes          resd 1
  .DataDirectory                resb 0
endstruc

struc IMAGE_DATA_DIRECTORY
  VirtualAddress    resd 1
  isize             resd 1
endstruc

struc IMAGE_DATA_DIRECTORY_16
    .ExportsVA        resd 1
    .ExportsSize      resd 1
    .ImportsVA        resd 1
    .ImportsSize      resd 1
    .ResourceVA       resd 1
    .ResourceSize     resd 1
    .Exception        resd 2
    .Security         resd 2
    .FixupsVA         resd 1
    .FixupsSize       resd 1
    .DebugVA          resd 1
    .DebugSize        resd 1
    .Description      resd 2
    .MIPS             resd 2
    .TLSVA            resd 1
    .TLSSize          resd 1
    .Load             resd 2
    .BoundImportsVA   resd 1
    .BoundImportsSize resd 1
    .IATVA            resd 1
    .IATSize          resd 1
    .DelayImportsVA   resd 1
    .DelayImportsSize resd 1
    .COM              resd 2
    .reserved         resd 2
endstruc

struc IMAGE_SECTION_HEADER
    .Name                    resb IMAGE_SIZEOF_SHORT_NAME
    .VirtualSize             resd 1
    .VirtualAddress          resd 1
    .SizeOfRawData           resd 1
    .PointerToRawData        resd 1
    .PointerToRelocations    resd 1
    .PointerToLinenumbers    resd 1
    .NumberOfRelocations     resw 1
    .NumberOfLinenumbers     resw 1
    .Characteristics         resd 1
endstruc


IMAGE_SUBSYSTEM_WINDOWS_CUI    equ 3
IMAGE_SUBSYSTEM_WINDOWS_GUI    equ 2
IMAGE_FILE_RELOCS_STRIPPED         equ 00001h
IMAGE_FILE_EXECUTABLE_IMAGE        equ 00002h
IMAGE_FILE_LINE_NUMS_STRIPPED      equ 00004h
IMAGE_FILE_LOCAL_SYMS_STRIPPED     equ 00008h
IMAGE_FILE_32BIT_MACHINE           equ 00100h

%macro _ 0
    nop
%endmacro

%macro _c 0
    int3
    align 4, int3
%endmacro

%macro _d 0
    db 0
    align 16, db 0
%endmacro


%macro setSEH 1
    push  %1
    push dword [fs:0]
    mov [fs:0], esp
%endmacro

%macro clearSEH 0
    pop dword [fs:0]
    add esp, 4
%endmacro

struc IMAGE_OPTIONAL_HEADER64
  .Magic                        resw 1
  .MajorLinkerVersion           resb 1
  .MinorLinkerVersion           resb 1
  .SizeOfCode                   resd 1
  .SizeOfInitializedData        resd 1
  .SizeOfUninitializedData      resd 1
  .AddressOfEntryPoint          resd 1
  .BaseOfCode                   resd 1
  .ImageBase                    resq 1
  .SectionAlignment             resd 1
  .FileAlignment                resd 1
  .MajorOperatingSystemVersion  resw 1
  .MinorOperatingSystemVersion  resw 1
  .MajorImageVersion            resw 1
  .MinorImageVersion            resw 1
  .MajorSubsystemVersion        resw 1
  .MinorSubsystemVersion        resw 1
  .Win32VersionValue            resd 1
  .SizeOfImage                  resd 1
  .SizeOfHeaders                resd 1
  .CheckSum                     resd 1
  .Subsystem                    resw 1
  .DllCharacteristics           resw 1
  .SizeOfStackReserve           resq 1
  .SizeOfStackCommit            resq 1
  .SizeOfHeapReserve            resq 1
  .SizeOfHeapCommit             resq 1
  .LoaderFlags                  resd 1
  .NumberOfRvaAndSizes          resd 1
  .DataDirectory                resb 0
endstruc

IMAGE_FILE_MACHINE_AMD64        equ 8664h
IMAGE_NT_OPTIONAL_HDR64_MAGIC   equ 020bh

IMAGE_REL_BASED_HIGHLOW equ 3
CR equ 0dh
EOF equ 1ah
LF equ 0ah

struc IMAGE_RESOURCE_DIRECTORY
 .Characteristics         resd 1
 .TimeDateStamp           resd 1
 .MajorVersion            resw 1
 .MinorVersion            resw 1
 .NumberOfNamedEntries    resw 1
 .NumberOfIdEntries       resw 1
endstruc

struc IMAGE_RESOURCE_DIRECTORY_ENTRY
    .NameID resd 1
    .OffsetToData resd 1
endstruc

struc IMAGE_RESOURCE_DATA_ENTRY
    .OffsetToData resd 1
    .Size1        resd 1
    .CodePage     resd 1
    .Reserved     resd 1
endstruc

struc _IMAGE_DELAY_IMPORT_DESCRIPTOR
    .grAttrs       resd 1  ; attributes
    .rvaDLLName    resd 1  ; RVA to dll name
    .rvaHmod       resd 1  ; RVA of module handle
    .rvaIAT        resd 1  ; RVA of the IAT
    .rvaINT        resd 1  ; RVA of the INT
    .rvaBoundIAT   resd 1  ; RVA of the optional bound IAT
    .rvaUnloadIAT  resd 1  ; RVA of optional copy of original IAT
    .dwTimeStamp   resd 1  ; 0 if not bound
endstruc

struc TRUNC_OPTIONAL_HEADER32
  .Magic                        resw 1
  .MajorLinkerVersion           resb 1
  .MinorLinkerVersion           resb 1
  .SizeOfCode                   resd 1
  .SizeOfInitializedData        resd 1
  .SizeOfUninitializedData      resd 1
  .AddressOfEntryPoint          resd 1
  .BaseOfCode                   resd 1
  .BaseOfData                   resd 1
  .ImageBase                    resd 1
  .SectionAlignment             resd 1
  .FileAlignment                resd 1
  .MajorOperatingSystemVersion  resw 1
  .MinorOperatingSystemVersion  resw 1
  .MajorImageVersion            resw 1
  .MinorImageVersion            resw 1
  .MajorSubsystemVersion        resw 1
  .MinorSubsystemVersion        resw 1
  .Win32VersionValue            resd 1
  .SizeOfImage                  resd 1
  .SizeOfHeaders                resd 1
  .CheckSum                     resd 1
  .Subsystem                    resb 1  ; truncated as a byte
  ; no more data
endstruc

struc VS_FIXEDFILEINFO
  .dwSignature           resd 1
  .dwStrucVersion        resd 1
  .dwFileVersionMS       resd 1
  .dwFileVersionLS       resd 1
  .dwProductVersionMS    resd 1
  .dwProductVersionLS    resd 1
  .dwFileFlagsMask       resd 1
  .dwFileFlags           resd 1
  .dwFileOS              resd 1
  .dwFileType            resd 1
  .dwFileSubtype         resd 1
  .dwFileDateMS          resd 1
  .dwFileDateLS          resd 1
endstruc

RT_VERSION 		equ 16
RT_MANIFEST equ 24
CREATEPROCESS_MANIFEST_RESOURCE_ID EQU 1
ISOLATIONAWARE_MANIFEST_RESOURCE_ID EQU 2
ISOLATIONAWARE_NOSTATICIMPORT_MANIFEST_RESOURCE_ID EQU 3


struc ACTCTX                       ; typedef struct tagACTCTX {
.cbSize resd 1                     ;   ULONG   cbSize;
.dwFlags resd 1                    ;   DWORD   dwFlags;
.lpSource resd 1                   ;   LPCWSTR lpSource;
.wProcessorArchitecture resw 1     ;   USHORT  wProcessorArchitecture;
.wLangId resw 1                    ;   LANGID  wLangId;
.lpAssemblyDirectory resd 1        ;   LPCTSTR lpAssemblyDirectory;
.lpResourceName resd 1             ;   LPCTSTR lpResourceName;
.lpApplicationName resd 1          ;   LPCTSTR lpApplicationName;
.hModule resd 1                    ;   HMODULE hModule;
endstruc                           ; } ACTCTX, *PACTCTX;

ACTCTX_FLAG_PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_VALID equ 1
ACTCTX_FLAG_LANGID_VALID equ 2
ACTCTX_FLAG_ASSEMBLY_DIRECTORY_VALID equ 4
ACTCTX_FLAG_RESOURCE_NAME_VALID equ 8
ACTCTX_FLAG_SET_PROCESS_DEFAULT equ 16
ACTCTX_FLAG_APPLICATION_NAME_VALID equ 32
ACTCTX_FLAG_HMODULE_VALID equ 128

; widechar string macro
%macro WIDE 1
%assign %%__i 1
%strlen %%__len %1
%rep %%__len
	%substr %%__c %1 %%__i
		db %%__c
		db 0
	%assign %%__i %%__i + 1
%endrep
	db 0, 0
%endmacro


%macro __string 2
%%string:
dw %%SLEN
dw %%VALLEN / 2 ; dammit !
dw 1 ; text type
WIDE %1
	align 4, db 0
%%val:
	WIDE %2
	%%VALLEN equ $ - %%val
	align 4, db 0
%%SLEN equ $ - %%string
%endmacro
```


```
%include 'consts.inc'

IMAGEBASE equ 400000h
org IMAGEBASE
bits 32

SECTIONALIGN equ 1000h
FILEALIGN equ 200h

istruc IMAGE_DOS_HEADER
    at IMAGE_DOS_HEADER.e_magic, db 'MZ'
    at IMAGE_DOS_HEADER.e_lfanew, dd NT_Signature - IMAGEBASE
iend

NT_Signature:
istruc IMAGE_NT_HEADERS
    at IMAGE_NT_HEADERS.Signature, db 'PE', 0, 0
iend
istruc IMAGE_FILE_HEADER
    at IMAGE_FILE_HEADER.Machine,               dw IMAGE_FILE_MACHINE_I386
    at IMAGE_FILE_HEADER.NumberOfSections,      dw NUMBEROFSECTIONS
    at IMAGE_FILE_HEADER.SizeOfOptionalHeader,  dw SIZEOFOPTIONALHEADER
    at IMAGE_FILE_HEADER.Characteristics,       dw IMAGE_FILE_EXECUTABLE_IMAGE | IMAGE_FILE_32BIT_MACHINE
iend

OptionalHeader:
istruc IMAGE_OPTIONAL_HEADER32
    at IMAGE_OPTIONAL_HEADER32.Magic,                     dw IMAGE_NT_OPTIONAL_HDR32_MAGIC
    at IMAGE_OPTIONAL_HEADER32.AddressOfEntryPoint,       dd EntryPoint - IMAGEBASE
    at IMAGE_OPTIONAL_HEADER32.ImageBase,                 dd IMAGEBASE
    at IMAGE_OPTIONAL_HEADER32.SectionAlignment,          dd SECTIONALIGN
    at IMAGE_OPTIONAL_HEADER32.FileAlignment,             dd FILEALIGN
    at IMAGE_OPTIONAL_HEADER32.MajorSubsystemVersion,     dw 4
    at IMAGE_OPTIONAL_HEADER32.SizeOfImage,               dd 2 * SECTIONALIGN
    at IMAGE_OPTIONAL_HEADER32.SizeOfHeaders,             dd SIZEOFHEADERS
    at IMAGE_OPTIONAL_HEADER32.Subsystem,                 dw IMAGE_SUBSYSTEM_WINDOWS_CUI
    at IMAGE_OPTIONAL_HEADER32.NumberOfRvaAndSizes,       dd 16
iend

istruc IMAGE_DATA_DIRECTORY_16
    at IMAGE_DATA_DIRECTORY_16.ImportsVA,   dd Import_Descriptor - IMAGEBASE
iend

SIZEOFOPTIONALHEADER equ $ - OptionalHeader
SectionHeader:
istruc IMAGE_SECTION_HEADER
    at IMAGE_SECTION_HEADER.VirtualSize,      dd 1 * SECTIONALIGN
    at IMAGE_SECTION_HEADER.VirtualAddress,   dd 1 * SECTIONALIGN
    at IMAGE_SECTION_HEADER.SizeOfRawData,    dd 1 * FILEALIGN
    at IMAGE_SECTION_HEADER.PointerToRawData, dd 1 * FILEALIGN
    at IMAGE_SECTION_HEADER.Characteristics,  dd IMAGE_SCN_MEM_EXECUTE | IMAGE_SCN_MEM_WRITE
iend
NUMBEROFSECTIONS equ ($ - SectionHeader) / IMAGE_SECTION_HEADER_size
SIZEOFHEADERS equ $ - IMAGEBASE

section progbits vstart=IMAGEBASE + SECTIONALIGN align=FILEALIGN

EntryPoint:

%include 'pecode.asm'

_d

Import_Descriptor:
;msvcrt.dll_DESCRIPTOR:
    dd msvcrt1.dll_hintnames - IMAGEBASE
    dd 0, 0
    dd msvcrt1.dll - IMAGEBASE
    dd msvcrt1.dll_iat - IMAGEBASE
;kernel32.dll_DESCRIPTOR:
    dd kernel32.dll_hintnames - IMAGEBASE
    dd 0, 0
    dd kernel32.dll - IMAGEBASE
    dd kernel32.dll_iat - IMAGEBASE
;msvcrt.dll_DESCRIPTOR:
    dd msvcrt2.dll_hintnames - IMAGEBASE
    dd 0, 0
    dd msvcrt2.dll - IMAGEBASE
    dd msvcrt2.dll_iat - IMAGEBASE

;kbase1.dll_DESCRIPTOR:
    dd kbase1.dll_hintnames - IMAGEBASE
    dd 0, 0
    dd kbase.dll - IMAGEBASE
    dd kbase1.dll_iat - IMAGEBASE
;kbase2.dll_DESCRIPTOR:
    dd kbase2.dll_hintnames - IMAGEBASE
    dd 0, 0
    dd kbase.dll - IMAGEBASE
    dd kbase2.dll_iat - IMAGEBASE


;terminator
    dd 0, 0, 0, 0, 0
_d

kbase1.dll_hintnames:
    dd hntestABC  - IMAGEBASE
    dd 0
kbase2.dll_hintnames:
    dd hntestABCD - IMAGEBASE
    dd 0


msvcrt1.dll_hintnames:
    dd hnprintf1 - IMAGEBASE
    dd 0

kernel32.dll_hintnames:
    dd hnExitProcess - IMAGEBASE
    dd 0
msvcrt2.dll_hintnames:
    dd hnprintf2 - IMAGEBASE
    dd 0
_d

hnprintf1:
    dw 0
    db 'printf', 0
hnExitProcess:
    dw 0
    db 'ExitProcess', 0
hnprintf2:
    dw 0
    db 'printf', 0



hntestABC:
	dw 0
	db 'testABC', 0

hntestABCD:
	dw 0
	db 'testABCD', 0


_d

kbase1.dll_iat:
__imp__testABC:
    dd hntestABC - IMAGEBASE
    dd 0
kbase2.dll_iat:
__imp__testABCD:
    dd hntestABC - IMAGEBASE
    dd 0


msvcrt1.dll_iat:
__imp__printf1:
    dd hnprintf1 - IMAGEBASE
    dd 0

kernel32.dll_iat:
__imp__ExitProcess:
    dd hnExitProcess - IMAGEBASE
    dd 0

msvcrt2.dll_iat:
__imp__printf2:
    dd hnprintf2 - IMAGEBASE
    dd 0
_d

kbase.dll db 'kbase.dll', 0
kernel32.dll db 'kernel32.dll', 0
msvcrt1.dll db 'msvcrt.dll', 0
msvcrt2.dll db 'MSVcrt', 0
_d

align FILEALIGN, db 0
```


----------

